# Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change and global economic meltdown



## numbercruncher (30 November 2007)

Any dooms days theorists and worse case scenario buffs among us ?

Thought it might be good to have a thread discussing and following some of the biggest threats to the world "as we know it"

Just read through an Interesting blog/review that sort of gave me the Idea to start such a thread ....

 few quotes from article ..



> A DIARY OF THE ONSET OF THE GREATER DEPRESSION,
> 
> Vulture restructuring is a purging cure for a malignant debt cancer. The reckoning of systemic debt presents regulators with a choice of facing the cancer frontally and honestly by excising the invasive malignancy immediately or let it metastasize through the entire financial system over the painful course of several quarters or even years and decades by feeding it with more dilapidating debt......
> 
> ...




http://uruknet.info/?p=m38741&s1=h1


Even big names in World affairs say things that should act as a warning , such as Costello recently saying that a risk is present of the world being hit by an economic tsunami ...... Subprime.... Credit crunch .... or a recent interview with Dick Cheney saying his greatest fear is Oil ..... And we all know about the threats of climate change!

So please add your Juicy fear mongering news and gossip  ....


----------



## numbercruncher (30 November 2007)

*Re: Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change, and global economic meltdown*

Hungry World, pretty Interesting ...







> World food security, as Australian consumers are soon to discover, is at its lowest since records were first kept almost half a century ago.
> 
> The precipitous fall in world grain stocks in the last seven years (see chart, above) is a forewarning of what we may expect as the world runs low on water, land, nutrients, technology, as marine harvests collapse, as biofuels grow and as droughts intensify under climate change. It means, year on year, humanity now eats more than it produces.




http://www.onlineopinion.com.au/view.asp?article=6612


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 November 2007)

*Re: Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change, and global economic meltdown*

The grain situation is the reason ethanol is not only not a solution to the oil problem, but an outright farce. Turn waste into fuel sure, but turning food into a petrol additive is bordering on criminal IMO.


----------



## numbercruncher (30 November 2007)

*Re: Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change, and global economic meltdown*



Smurf1976 said:


> The grain situation is the reason ethanol is not only not a solution to the oil problem, but an outright farce. Turn waste into fuel sure, but turning food into a petrol additive is bordering on criminal IMO.





Your right Smurf, and it seems so obvious that its got to make you wonder if its intentional!


----------



## Scuba (2 December 2007)

*Re: Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change, and global economic meltdown*

For my fears, the continuing rise of religious fundamentalism (which often lacks any real understanding or appropriate intepretation of the core principles) continues to cause me the most apprehension. The grain graph shown above with massive global population growth. Our earth is finite, the Chinese were smart enough to manage population control, shame the zealots can't see the logic...
Or have I been had by the scare campaigns?


----------



## numbercruncher (16 December 2007)

*Re: Terminal Triangle: Peak Oil, climate change, and global economic meltdown*

Heres another fella onto it 




> Day of reckoning coming
> 
> TONY RAGGATT
> 
> ...




http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2007/12/15/9118_hpbus.html


----------



## numbercruncher (21 January 2008)

Anyone digging the terminal Triangle yet ?


Mr Goulding in the above article said "The end game is always the same _ asset deflation on a grand scale,"


Seems to be unfolding sooner than anticipated ?

And oil prices havnt dropped nearly far enough all being considered, must be running low on that black stuff eh ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 January 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> Anyone digging the terminal Triangle yet ?
> 
> 
> Mr Goulding in the above article said "The end game is always the same _ asset deflation on a grand scale,"
> ...



$90 oil. Not much more to say really. The stock market tanks, recession looms etc and we've still got oil at $90. 5 years ago even half that price seemed impossibly expensive. 

That said, I think it's food that's going to be the first real crunch to hit now that we've realised we can turn ALL our grain supply into an oil substitute. We've worked out how, via ethanol, to add the global food inventory to the oil inventory such that we can continue burning more than we are producing for longer. And by doing so the gap between actual production and consumption will be larger when the trouble hits than it otherwise would have been - overshoot. And we'll have added food to the list of shortages too - a rather miserable outcome overall just to get a bit more time with cheap liquid fuels.

The only way I could see it making some sense would be if we were actively using the liquid fuels to build solar, wind, geothermal, hydro and so on. For that matter, even building nuclear power with it would at least be investing in the future. But we're not. We're busily burning our capital, quite literally, rather than investing it in the future.

If you've ever been to a wind, hydro etc construction site then there's two things you'll have seen lots of. Manual workers and machines. Both need to be fed. It's going to be awfully hard to go renewable without cheap oil to build it with.


----------

